# Hi davefrombrisbane



## Davefrombrisbane (3 mo ago)

Have just joined the forum with view to retirement in Philippines 

several years ago lived in San Carlos, Bacalod and Iloilo so think in have a “ general feel “for the country.
Recently returned from a months trip , Davao, because I hadn’t been there and short time in Manila. 
was pleasantly surprised about many things and disappointed about others . I found accommodation quite expensive and of poorer quality compared to recent travels to Thailand. Also food was still a struggle, refusing to eat fried or oily food. Thailand wins hands down there. 
I flew into Manila, no one asked for return ticket, passed through immigration quickly walked 10 minutes to domestic terminal and caught flight to Davao. All very good. 
I noticed all the taxis I took during trip used their metres, no arguing as happened in past.
Now wondering where to settle. 
My priorities are access to good beaches, without paying, reasonable selection of foreign restaurants and cafes and of course couple of supermarkets. 
Looking at renting condo 12 months, at this stage Bohol, maybe dumaguete . 
What amazes me is as example in Davao I want to go for swim, so advised to visit island of the coast. So there I am on Mindanao, an island surrounded by watet but if I want to swim I need to go to another island, surrounded by waters.
So very typical . 
would appreciate any thoughts or comments


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

To think of when chose settle place too. Bohol was my favorite - until earthquake made potholes there  Earthquake maps made me change my mind to Palawan.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a buddy from the Navy that retired to Puerto Galera, Mindoro and he's a dive instructor, I've never been there but some of the photos he posted sure make the place look desirable, he also purchased a condo right there on the beach, he has access or drives to various chained restaurants and malls and the Puerto Galera area has some nice local dining spots, he meets up regularly with other expats.

Another positive about Puerto Galera is that you are just a short ferry ride to Luzon, there are some other dive spots and beach resorts also in Puerto Galera and there's a guy that has a YouTube channel Badladz has a resort and condominiums he also sells and rents condos. YouTube channel for Badladz resort Puerto Galera Mindoro

Welcome to the forum Dave.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Perhaps have a look at Subic too.


----------



## ozemike (Oct 17, 2021)

Davefrombrisbane said:


> Have just joined the forum with view to retirement in Philippines
> 
> several years ago lived in San Carlos, Bacalod and Iloilo so think in have a “ general feel “for the country.
> Recently returned from a months trip , Davao, because I hadn’t been there and short time in Manila.
> ...


Hi Dave I'm a pommie from Brisbane been living here in the Philippines for 15 years....for what you described I would say Dumaguete where I ended up fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## Davefrombrisbane (3 mo ago)

Thanks guys for the replies


----------

